# Australian army hauls 38 citizens to quarantine facility over some positive COVID tests



## night_son (Nov 22, 2021)

*Australian army hauls 38 citizens to quarantine facility over some positive COVID tests - LifeSite


Comment(s):*

Coming soon to a town or neighborhood near you?

Bonus Reading: *https://www.nationalguard.com/31e-internmentresettlement-specialist*


----------



## skye (Nov 22, 2021)

Hitler would be proud.

I am disgusted.


----------



## marvin martian (Nov 22, 2021)

night_son said:


> *Australian army hauls 38 citizens to quarantine facility over some positive COVID tests - LifeSite
> 
> 
> Comment(s):*
> ...



It's so sad what leftism has done to that country.

This is an object lesson on why citizens should NEVER give up their guns to the government. NEVER.


----------



## night_son (Nov 22, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> It's so sad what leftism has done to that country.
> 
> This is an object lesson on why citizens should NEVER give up their guns to the government. NEVER.



Somewhere down the line Australians and other peoples of the "civilized" Western World decided surrendering their ability to fight back against tyranny, in exchange for "cool stuff" was the way to go. Frankly, the jury is still out here in America. We have guns (Americans), lots and lots of them. End of the day, however, would most average gun owning Americans actually use them against the government if and when jackbooted government stormtroopers showed up on their front porches to haul them away to a camp?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 22, 2021)

This is us if we give up our firearms.

μολὼν λαβέ bitches.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 22, 2021)

night_son said:


> *Australian army hauls 38 citizens to quarantine facility over some positive COVID tests - LifeSite
> 
> 
> Comment(s):*
> ...


Australia is no longer under Western freedom.  It has been conquered by the authoritarian communist left. 

NEVER give up your guns without a bloody war....NEVER!!!!


----------



## marvin martian (Nov 22, 2021)

night_son said:


> End of the day, however, would most average gun owning Americans actually use them against the government if and when jackbooted government stormtroopers showed up on their front porches to haul them away to a camp?



The idea is that the government thugs would think twice about doing that in the first place BECAUSE we have the guns. Once we give them up, there's nothing stopping them.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 22, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> This is us if we give up our firearms.
> 
> μολὼν λαβέ bitches.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 22, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> The idea is that the government thugs would think twice about doing that in the first place BECAUSE we have the guns. Once we give them up, there's nothing stopping them.


It's the only thing stopping them now.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 22, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


>


One of the best songs, from one of the best artists EVER.


*ONE SHOT AT A TIME.*


----------



## night_son (Nov 22, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> The idea is that the government thugs would think twice about doing that in the first place BECAUSE we have the guns. Once we give them up, there's nothing stopping them.



I agree, wholeheartedly. Poor bastards in Germany are building crossbows for SHTF. Other places around the world they're likely building spears—because guns are mostly a no-no. The right to defend one's own life and the lives of his family are fundamental to the human condition. All I'm saying is _when_ push comes to shove, and it already sort of has, I hope like hell enough of my fellow Americans will actually use their weapons to make a difference in the face of government or any other tyranny arisen.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 22, 2021)

Fuck shrimp!
Fuck barbies!
Fuck over-sized knives!
Fuck Aussies!!


----------



## night_son (Nov 22, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> Fuck shrimp!
> Fuck barbies!
> Fuck over-sized knives!
> Fuck Aussies!!



Have a bad vacation down under?


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 22, 2021)

night_son said:


> Have a bad vacation down under?



Never been, and now, never going.


----------



## armadei (Nov 22, 2021)

This is what happens when you give up your guns. People never fucking learn.


----------



## night_son (Nov 22, 2021)

armadei said:


> This is what happens when you give up your guns. People never fucking learn.



Agreed. This is also what happens when citizens trust their governments to protect them.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 22, 2021)

Those poor assholes never got out from under their 'Botany Bay' shackles.
F'in idiots.


----------



## Rogue AI (Nov 22, 2021)

night_son said:


> Somewhere down the line Australians and other peoples of the "civilized" Western World decided surrendering their ability to fight back against tyranny, in exchange for "cool stuff" was the way to go. Frankly, the jury is still out here in America. We have guns (Americans), lots and lots of them. End of the day, however, would most average gun owning Americans actually use them against the government if and when jackbooted government stormtroopers showed up on their front porches to haul them away to a camp?


Look what happens when cops raided the wrong house and shot that black chick. Riots for days. Imagine the feds going in and killing folks for a crap jab that doesn't work.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 22, 2021)

If I was Prez, I'd knock Australia out of the '5 eye's' Intel group!
They're probably giving info to China!!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 22, 2021)

Rogue AI said:


> Look what happens when cops raided the wrong house and shot that black chick. Riots for days. Imagine the feds going in and killing folks for a crap jab that doesn't work.


Let 'em try.

As I said, I have nothing left to lose but money.  I know a lot of people who feel the same.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 22, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> Fuck over-sized knives!


I'm gonna have to disagree.


B. Kidd said:


> Fuck Aussies!!


Especially the Shielas.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 22, 2021)

night_son said:


> *Australian army hauls 38 citizens to quarantine facility over some positive COVID tests - LifeSite
> 
> 
> Comment(s):*
> ...



We have a forum for topics regarding Australia


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 22, 2021)

Australia is going to have to have a full scale rebellion.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 22, 2021)

night_son said:


> Somewhere down the line Australians and other peoples of the "civilized" Western World decided surrendering their ability to fight back against tyranny, in exchange for "cool stuff" was the way to go. Frankly, the jury is still out here in America. We have guns (Americans), lots and lots of them. End of the day, however, would most average gun owning Americans actually use them against the government if and when jackbooted government stormtroopers showed up on their front porches to haul them away to a camp?


No, but I imagine guerilla war fare type engagements and "removal" of certain more accessible SS members is.


----------



## bambu. (Nov 22, 2021)

skye said:


> Hitler would be proud.
> 
> I am disgusted.


*It's not Auschwitz! *
It's a quarantine centre, like hotel quarantine.
It's there to save lives, not kill people.

Army trucks were probably the only and best vehicles in which to transport the patients and close contacts.
*This is the Northern Territory...not uptown Manhattan.*

Got Covid? a close contact? in Australia you have to quarantine ...no exceptions.

Infant tests positive for COVID-19 while at Howard Springs quarantine facility | NT Independent

_An infant under one who was repatriated to Australia last Tuesday from India has tested positive for COVID-19, NT health authorities say.

The NT Government said the child had tested negative for the virus upon arrival at the Howard Springs quarantine facility but turned positive at some point over the last nine days. The child’s mother and young sibling had tested positive for coronavirus last week.

“The family continues to be well and asymptomatic and remains under the care of the AUSMAT at the Centre for National Resilience,” a government statement said.
It’s the sixth case of COVID-19 detected in passengers aboard the flight from New Delhi, India that landed in Darwin on October 27._


----------



## night_son (Nov 22, 2021)

bambu. said:


> *It's not Auschwitz! *
> It's a quarantine centre, like hotel quarantine.
> It's there to save lives, not kill people.
> 
> ...



Are Australian citizens "taken" to COVID camps free to leave at any time of their own choosing? If not then all the Nazi comparisons are warranted.


----------



## bambu. (Nov 22, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Australia is going to have to have a full scale rebellion.


NO it's not.
The country is opening up again in a slow and controlled manner...with the great majority of the population happy with that.
High vaccination rates, new cases lowering slowly, 169 or so in NSW the other day.


----------



## cnm (Nov 22, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> The idea is that the government thugs would think twice about doing that in the first place BECAUSE we have the guns. Once we give them up, there's nothing stopping them.


Yet you did nothing to stop the steal, the biggest act of tyranny in America's history.
Your guns didn't stop the steal, the govt. laughed at you and you pussied.


marvin martian said:


> I know you struggle with Trump addiction, but I do appreciate you reminding everyone that DemoKKKrats stole the 2020 election.


----------



## bambu. (Nov 22, 2021)

night_son said:


> Are Australian citizens "taken" to COVID camps free to leave at any time of their own choosing? If not then all the Nazi comparisons are warranted.


You need to watch some Nazi concentration camp videos on YouTube.

XXXXXXXXXXXXX

If only those in Auschwitz had been so lucky....
Howard Springs;
Reviews;




"So glad to be home, with a space outside, comfy room & good internet."




"Clean, greenery, good size rooms, excellent facilities & staff helpful."


"Good servings of food (never went hungry) and generally quite tasty."


Then after 14 days you can leave and go to your home.


----------



## cnm (Nov 22, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


>


They don't need to take it, they know you're too pussy to actually use it, rather than just parade around with it to show everyone how tough you are while you brag.
I mean, they stole an election from right under your noses and what did you do?

Pussied. That's what you did.


----------



## cnm (Nov 22, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> If I was Prez, I'd knock Australia out of the '5 eye's' Intel group!
> They're probably giving info to China!!


Lol. The Ozzies get all the gratitude they deserve for selling their foreign policy to the US.
What a hoot.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 22, 2021)

bambu. said:


> You need to watch some Nazi concentration camp videos on YouTube.
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> ...


That's exactly what was said about Dachau.


----------



## cnm (Nov 22, 2021)

night_son said:


> Are Australian citizens "taken" to COVID camps free to leave at any time of their own choosing? If not then all the Nazi comparisons are warranted.


As opposed to America where they have the choice to wander around infecting others?

Free dumb!


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 22, 2021)

night_son said:


> *Australian army hauls 38 citizens to quarantine facility over some positive COVID tests - LifeSite
> 
> 
> Comment(s):*
> ...



Yeah, forcing people to obey laws, what next??????


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 22, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> If I was Prez, I'd knock Australia out of the '5 eye's' Intel group!
> They're probably giving info to China!!



Yeah sure, that's why China's blocking loads of goods from China, like coal.... because China loves Australia.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 22, 2021)

night_son said:


> Agreed. This is also what happens when citizens trust their governments to protect them.



So the US doesn't have an army?


----------



## bambu. (Nov 22, 2021)

frigidweirdo said:


> Yeah sure, that's why China's blocking loads of goods from China, like coal.... because China loves Australia.


Not blocking all the coal, just playing games.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 22, 2021)

skye said:


> Hitler would be proud.
> 
> I am disgusted.



The right: Oh no, you're imposing measure on me because people are dying: HITLER, YOU'RE FUCKING HITLER. HOW DARE YOU?

Then the right again: I don't like gay people, let's POUND THEM. No health risks, no problems, but POUND THE FUCK OUT OF THEM.

Incredible.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 22, 2021)

bambu. said:


> Not blocking all the coal, just playing games.



Well, would they be playing games if they were in love with Australia? Especially when they've been having coal shortages?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 23, 2021)

night_son said:


> Are Australian citizens "taken" to COVID camps free to leave at any time of their own choosing? If not then all the Nazi comparisons are warranted.


I'm still waiting for some keyboard warrior here to show me proof positive that SARSCoV2 exists or to tell me what's in the "vaccine".  Everyone wants you to believe they *know*, but they can't tell you how they know. "Experts" is all they've got. People with shiny gold things on their walls. Well, we've got people with shiny gold things too, but they scream that our gold isn't as shiny.

The Australians taken to the camps are just the camel's nose.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Nov 23, 2021)

Q NUTS think their pea-shooters are gonna stop our government, from protecting the majority of it's citizens?


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 23, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> Fuck shrimp!
> Fuck barbies!
> Fuck over-sized knives!
> Fuck Aussies!!


FUCK YOU YOU PATHETIC ASSHOLE!!!! Sure; looking deeper at this and you find an A Grade asshole in Gunner BUT the people going to Howard springs are hardly going to a damn concentration fucking camp!!! Firstly ALL 38 are BLACK!!! The reason why they're using the Army is because of the ISOLATION of the places they're from. Secondly the Health facilities at Howard Springs are FIRST RATE...and FREE. But is it wrong to mandate vaccines; of course it fucking is, but to diss ME via your simple minded shit in "fuck aussies" is you are hoping you never fucking meet me you snot gollop!!!

btw; shrimp is a yank term!!!

btw: God Bless America; God Bless Trump and God Bless all free peoples everywhere!!!

Let's Go Brandon!!!


Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 23, 2021)

night_son said:


> Are Australian citizens "taken" to COVID camps free to leave at any time of their own choosing? If not then all the Nazi comparisons are warranted.


If one has covid one usually isolates at home. In those isolated camps the health care is not that good at treating severe illnesses. Howard Springs is an excellent facility medical treatment wise. Usually the stay is 14 days. Darwin is a short chopper ride away for the seriously ill. Now yes; some of the State Govs ahave been assholes, but DON'T tar all with the same brush!!!




.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 23, 2021)

skye said:


> Hitler would be proud.
> 
> I am disgusted.


I admit that the Chief Maggot in the Northern Territory is indeed a wanker but Howard Springs is NOT a concentration camp; it's facilities are very good medically. The communities that the 38 are from are very isolated Indigenous communities and don't have easy Hospital access. The army supplied the transport; something they do in many emergencies. I will look closer into it but as the usual stay is about 14 days I doubt they'll be too hard done by. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 23, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Australia is going to have to have a full scale rebellion.


Nah; a simple election will do. The Feds are AGAINST mandates but the states control Health. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 23, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> Q NUTS think their pea-shooters are gonna stop our government, from protecting the majority of it's citizens?


That's right; you guys got da bomb!!!!

Greg


----------



## bambu. (Nov 23, 2021)

Vaccines are not mandated by any govts in Australia.
No one, not one person, is forced to be vaccinated against Covid.
The federal govt has left individual businesses to decide what rules they make about vaccinated and unvaccinated customers, staff etc.
Major airlines..."no jabs, no fly"..."no negative Covid test within 72 hours, no fly".
The courts are so far backing the businesses.


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 23, 2021)

bambu. said:


> Vaccines are not mandated by any govts in Australia.
> No one, not one person, is forced to be vaccinated against Covid.
> The federal govt has left individual businesses to decide what rules they make about vaccinated and unvaccinated customers, staff etc.
> Major airlines..."no jabs, no fly"..."no negative Covid test within 72 hours, no fly".
> The courts are so far backing the businesses.


"Vaccines are not mandated by any govts in Australia."

The assholes are trying though; Qld is an example.

“Under this Direction, everyone working in healthcare must be vaccinated by 15 December, including private health workers,” Minister D’Ath said.

“We’ve already mandated the jab for Queensland Health staff and now we’re applying the same set of rules for private sector healthcare workers.





__





						Vaccine mandate extends to private health, aged care, and disability sectors
					





					statements.qld.gov.au
				




Of course it "sounds" reasonable at first grab but it's not; it must be stopped in its tracks!!!

The Court Cases will be interesting.

Greg


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 23, 2021)

bambu. said:


> Vaccines are not mandated by any govts in Australia.
> No one, not one person, is forced to be vaccinated against Covid.
> The federal govt has left individual businesses to decide what rules they make about vaccinated and unvaccinated customers, staff etc.
> Major airlines..."no jabs, no fly"..."no negative Covid test within 72 hours, no fly".
> The courts are so far backing the businesses.


The same disingenuous bullshit spewed by American Vax nazis. 

You only have to get the kill shot if you intend to work, eat or have a life.

Welcome to Clown World, Ozzie style.


----------



## night_son (Nov 23, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I'm still waiting for some keyboard warrior here to show me proof positive that SARSCoV2 exists or to tell me what's in the "vaccine".  Everyone wants you to believe they *know*, but they can't tell you how they know. "Experts" is all they've got. People with shiny gold things on their walls. Well, we've got people with shiny gold things too, but they scream that our gold isn't as shiny.
> 
> The Australians taken to the camps are just the camel's nose.



Insofar as I am aware SARSCoV2 has never been isolated. What's in the COVID vaccines? We might not know until 2076 or beyond. As far as I am concerned the COVID vaccines are death; death pure and simple. 

Let _THEM_ come around intending to cart us off. Shots for shots.


----------



## marvin martian (Nov 23, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> Fuck shrimp!
> Fuck barbies!
> Fuck over-sized knives!
> Fuck Aussies!!



Those knives are illegal in Australia now. The barbies probably are, too.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 23, 2021)

gtopa1 said:


> FUCK YOU YOU PATHETIC ASSHOLE!!!! Sure; looking deeper at this and you find an A Grade asshole in Gunner BUT the people going to Howard springs are hardly going to a damn concentration fucking camp!!! Firstly ALL 38 are BLACK!!! The reason why they're using the Army is because of the ISOLATION of the places they're from. Secondly the Health facilities at Howard Springs are FIRST RATE...and FREE. But is it wrong to mandate vaccines; of course it fucking is, but to diss ME via your simple minded shit in "fuck aussies" is you are hoping you never fucking meet me you snot gollop!!!
> 
> btw; shrimp is a yank term!!!
> 
> ...



Why hasn't Breaker Morant been posthumously pardoned yet?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 23, 2021)

night_son said:


> Insofar as I am aware SARSCoV2 has never been isolated. What's in the COVID vaccines? We might not know until 2076 or beyond. As far as I am concerned the COVID vaccines are death; death pure and simple.
> 
> Let _THEM_ come around intending to cart us off. Shots for shots.


Yes, indeed!


----------



## bambu. (Nov 23, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> The same disingenuous bullshit spewed by American Vax nazis.
> 
> You only have to get the kill shot if you intend to work, eat or have a life.
> 
> Welcome to Clown World, Ozzie style.


BUT, you don't have to get the Covid jabs if you don't want to.
You can work, self employed. Online business. Work from home.
You can eat, buy food at supermarket or have supermarket deliver it.
Buy take away food.
The kill shot is being delivered to the unvaccinated by the Covid 19 virus.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 23, 2021)

bambu. said:


> BUT, you don't have to get the Covid jabs if you don't want to.
> You can work, self employed. Online business. Work from home.
> You can eat, buy food at supermarket or have supermarket deliver it.
> Buy take away food.
> The kill shot is being delivered to the unvaccinated by the Covid 19 virus.


Okay bot.


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 23, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> Why hasn't Breaker Morant been posthumously pardoned yet?


Ask the pommy swines; Kitchener to be specific. You can join hands and contact the beyond at your leisure!!!

Greg


----------



## bambu. (Nov 23, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Okay bot.


It's true...people can live without being vaccinated against Covid 19.
They take a great risk of dying or being maimed for life by the virus though.


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 24, 2021)

bambu. said:


> It's true...people can live without being vaccinated against Covid 19.
> They take a great risk of dying or being maimed for life by the virus though.


No; unless you are in a vulnerable group then that is just not true. There is a small risk of dying of Covid if you are healthy and get it; a MUCH SMALLER risk of getting a bad Vax reaction but still a real one. As our Chief Medical Officer said; we are ALL going to get it. 

Greg


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 24, 2021)

bambu. said:


> It's true...people can live without being vaccinated against Covid 19.
> They take a great risk of dying or being maimed for life by the virus though.


Well, keep trying to convince me.  Had it.  Survived it in fine shape.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 24, 2021)

bambu. said:


> Vaccines are not mandated by any govts in Australia.
> No one, not one person, is forced to be vaccinated against Covid.
> The federal govt has left individual businesses to decide what rules they make about vaccinated and unvaccinated customers, staff etc.
> Major airlines..."no jabs, no fly"..."no negative Covid test within 72 hours, no fly".
> The courts are so far backing the businesses.


We will not mandate you to take the vaccine.

But you will not be able to do many things.  WE WILL PUNISH YOU TIL YOU OBEY US.

YOU PEOPLE CANNOT BE TRUSTED TO QUARANTEEN .....SO WE WILL FORCE YOU TO GO TO THESE CAMPS UNTIL WE DEEM YOU SAFE.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 24, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> We will not mandate you to take the vaccine.
> 
> But you will not be able to do many things.  WE WILL PUNISH YOU TIL YOU OBEY US.
> 
> YOU PEOPLE CANNOT BE TRUSTED TO QUARANTEEN .....SO WE WILL FORCE YOU TO GO TO THESE CAMPS UNTIL WE DEEM YOU SAFE.


In my cold, dead arm, bitches.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 24, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> In my cold, dead arm, bitches.


----------



## .oldschool (Nov 25, 2021)

‘Tinfoil hat wearing tossers’: NT chief minister and Aboriginal elders hit back at Covid ‘false information’


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Nov 25, 2021)

frigidweirdo said:


> The right: Oh no, you're imposing measure on me because people are dying: HITLER, YOU'RE FUCKING HITLER. HOW DARE YOU?
> 
> Then the right again: I don't like gay people, let's POUND THEM. No health risks, no problems, but POUND THE FUCK OUT OF THEM.
> 
> Incredible.



Piss off punk, get back under your bed and stay away from the big, bad Chinese Flu. It's astonishing how easy it is to lead Progs around by their noses.


----------



## bambu. (Nov 28, 2021)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Piss off punk, get back under your bed and stay away from the big, bad Chinese Flu. It's astonishing how easy it is to lead Progs around by their noses.


Hey, these two travellers to Sydney who have just tested positive to the new most contagious mutating Omicron Covid variant[that might not be covered by the existing vaccinations]...what about, instead of putting them into quarantine we just let them wander thru society spreading the Omicron joy around and infecting *everyone* they meet..."freedom"?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 28, 2021)

bambu. said:


> Hey, these two travellers to Sydney who have just tested positive to the new most contagious mutating Omicron Covid variant[that might not be covered by the existing vaccinations]...what about, instead of putting them into quarantine we just let them wander thru society spreading the Omicron joy around and infecting *everyone* they meet..."freedom"?


More Fear Mongering and labeling.


----------



## bambu. (Nov 28, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> More Fear Mongering and labeling.


F personal freedom, ifya got Covid Omicron ya goin into quarantime,.
Omicron now in Northern Territory, man put into quarantine T Howard Springs.
It fair and reasonable....for the greater good.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 29, 2021)

bambu. said:


> F personal freedom, ifya got Covid Omicron ya goin into quarantime,.
> Omicron now in Northern Territory, man put into quarantine T Howard Springs.
> It fair and reasonable....for the greater good.


----------



## bambu. (Nov 30, 2021)

Not everyone is happy to die or be injured for life by Covid while living in 'risky freedom'. 
'Risky freedom' is way overrated.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 30, 2021)

"I prefer dangerous freedom over peaceful slavery"
Thomas Jefferson

"I would rather die on my feet than live on my knees"
Euripides

"Go ahead and hide under your bed if necessary, but leave the rest of us to make our own decisions"
Me


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 30, 2021)

night_son said:


> *Australian army hauls 38 citizens to quarantine facility over some positive COVID tests - LifeSite
> 
> 
> Comment(s):*
> ...


Giving Liberals wet dreams


----------



## bambu. (Nov 30, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> "I prefer dangerous freedom over peaceful slavery"
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> "I would rather die on my feet than live on my knees"
> ...


Jefferson?
Slave owning Jefferson?
_Thomas Jefferson, the third president of the United States, owned more than 600 African-Americans during some periods of his adult life._

"I would rather live in govt Covid lockdowns [stay at home orders] for a few months that die in dangerous freedom."
Me.


----------



## bambu. (Nov 30, 2021)

Latest news, today;

_"About 10 people have absconded from the Howard Springs quarantine facility."_

Obviously no 'absolute security' there.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 30, 2021)

bambu. said:


> Jefferson?
> Slave owning Jefferson?
> _Thomas Jefferson, the third president of the United States, owned more than 600 African-Americans during some periods of his adult life._
> 
> ...


Good.  Stay the fuck home.  Nobody expects much more of you.


----------



## bambu. (Nov 30, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> "I prefer dangerous freedom over peaceful slavery"
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> "I would rather die on my feet than live on my knees"
> ...


That's what people are doing...their choice to live, die, and/or be injured for life.
However, they should not be allowed to put others at risk.









						The life and tragic death of John Eyers – a fitness fanatic who refused the vaccine
					

He did triathlons, bodybuilding and mountain climbing and became sceptical of the Covid jab. Then, at 42, he contracted the virus




					www.theguardian.com
				




_There was only one other difficult moment, when the family went to a local health club. John refused to wear a mask. The twins had a fight in reception.
“I said: ‘John, put your face mask on,’” Jenny remembers. “‘He said: ‘You aren’t my mother – don’t tell me what to do.’”_


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Dec 1, 2021)

bambu. said:


> That's what people are doing...their choice to live, die, and/or be injured for life.
> However, they should not be allowed to put others at risk.
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you have an appointment you need to rush off to, for your daily booster?  Don't forget to stop and pick up a fresh box of Depends on your way home.  As terrified as you are, you probably soil at least a dozen pair a day.


----------



## bambu. (Dec 1, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Don't you have an appointment you need to rush off to, for your daily booster?  Don't forget to stop and pick up a fresh box of Depends on your way home.  As terrified as you are, you probably soil at least a dozen pair a day.


LOL
My friend wears those. He's 70+ and overweight, has chronic pain and his body is slowly failing. His mind is fragile, but slowly improving in retirement. Bad marriage, he was way too nice, too obliging to his wife and everyone.
He was once a co-worker of mine. Wife said he didn't earn enough money, so she packed up the kids and left, turned the kids against him, divorced. He then had to work two jobs to survive and keep the house. He's hoarded things. I speak with him by phone and text every day, my contribution to the "Are you OK?" campaign.
Can't just desert one's friends if they fall on hard times. He has savings, convincing him to spend some is not an easy task.
He would like to live longer too, to enjoy seeing his young grandchildren grow older. He's fully vaccinated, social distances, and wears a mask everywhere. So far so good.
I suggested to him to buy the special underwear.
They enable him to go out in public, shopping for groceries, medical.
They're great.
I might get some one day if I need to.

Terrified?
More like concerned.
Slowly dying on a respirator in ICU, gasping for breath for weeks/months is not my preferred way to go.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 1, 2021)

bambu. said:


> Jefferson?
> Slave owning Jefferson?
> _Thomas Jefferson, the third president of the United States, owned more than 600 African-Americans during some periods of his adult life._
> 
> ...


Well Cowards are that way.  Hide.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 1, 2021)

bambu. said:


> That's what people are doing...their choice to live, die, and/or be injured for life.
> However, they should not be allowed to put others at risk.
> 
> 
> ...


More virtue signaling and Body Bag signaling.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Dec 1, 2021)

Me thinks the Opel Blitz is going to make a comeback?


----------



## braalian (Dec 1, 2021)

this is totally changing my perception of Australia. They’re not as badass as movies led me to believe.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 2, 2021)

Australian people are cool, but just like in the US, it's their government that is fukked up.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 2, 2021)

night_son said:


> *Australian army hauls 38 citizens to quarantine facility over some positive COVID tests - LifeSite
> 
> 
> Comment(s):*
> ...


----------



## bambu. (Dec 2, 2021)

night_son said:


> I agree, wholeheartedly. Poor bastards in Germany are building crossbows for SHTF. Other places around the world they're likely building spears—because guns are mostly a no-no. The right to defend one's own life and the lives of his family are fundamental to the human condition. All I'm saying is _when_ push comes to shove, and it already sort of has, I hope like hell *enough of my fellow Americans will actually use their weapons to make a difference in the face of government or any other tyranny arisen.*


And then spend the rest of their lives in a prison, with all that entails.


----------



## bambu. (Dec 2, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> View attachment 570688
> 
> 
> View attachment 570689


They used military trucks because that was the best transport available in the remote location.
*
In come the international flights, and in come the new Covid cases including Omicron variant.
bambu-ilk told the govts not to allow people in without quarantine...govts didn't listen...now they're running around trying to locate the infected and any contacts...also warning the public of the areas and to get tested.
It's ridiculous!

*
Meanwhile, in South Australia state;

https://www.smh.com.au/national/sch...o-life-after-covid-zero-20211202-p59e8y.html 

_Forty years after graduating and four days after South Australia’s borders reopened, Adelaide’s Henley High School Class of 1981 gathered to celebrate.
But unknown to the 47 reunion attendees at Theatre Bugs in Norwood on Saturday night, including former SA premier Jay Weatherill, *COVID-19 had joined the party.*
“at this stage” 19 of the group had tested positive.

“We were all double vaccinated and at this stage no one is seriously ill,” Mr Eustice said. “For me, it feels just like a nasty cold.

A decade had passed since the last reunion and this year, six people flew in from four states, he said.
The majority of party attendees have been transferred to medi-hotels and Mr Eustice is awaiting confirmation this will be for 14 days. His wife has tested negative._

#####

Yes, into quarantine they go.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

"Australians are weak", "Australians are cowards" etc is said in these forums.
Nah, Australians just don't want to get sick...die or be maimed for life at the hands of the Grim Covid Reaper., they value their families, lifestyles and health too much.
Those mass graves and bodies stacked up in trucks in America last year showed Australians the Reaper's work. 
*"The best way to win the war on Covid is to make the virus homeless"* - NSW Health Official 2020.
The Premier announced "A call to arms" to win the war on Covid. Para: "*Please* come forward and give up your arms for the state/country".


----------

